

Capitalism Inside an Organization [pdf] - zachrose
http://s3.amazonaws.com/a.nnotate/docs/2010-01-29/iDbfJu4yot3d/Jain_CAPITALISM_FINAL.pdf

======
wutangson1
So, does Chatanooga, TN's power utility foray into providing its customers
with the gigabit speeds render Jain's thesis specious?

[http://finance.yahoo.com/news/gig-city-versus-the-cable-
comp...](http://finance.yahoo.com/news/gig-city-versus-the-cable-
companies-140700976.html)

